# Spiderman 3



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

I just watched Spiderman 3 today ...

it was just ok for me ... 
"it was kinda pitchy in some parts ..." :bigsmile: 

Spiderman 1 ***.5
Spiderman 2 ****
Spiderman 3 ***


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

For some reason the trailers for this one have not excited me, but I'll definitely watch it.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Spiderman 1 was ok, but I never bought the DVD..
Spiderman 2 didn't grab me at all..
Spiderman 3....Well the trailers didn't excite me either, and I think it will be like no.2..

Just watched Eragon last night...Didn't like the quality of the transfer...DTS sound was ok, nothing brilliant..I don't think I'll be buying that one either..I must be getting fussy in my old age...


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> For some reason the trailers for this one have not excited me, but I'll definitely watch it.


Same here. I'm taking the day off for it too. I take off from work for all of the major movies.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I never want to see that movie again.

End of review.


----------



## wig (Mar 10, 2007)

Went and seen it today.It was ok.the best part as far as sound was when the sandman was made.tons of bass and did ever it gave those surrounds a workout too. and that alone will make it a good movie for home theater nerds like us. wig


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

My wife and I actually liked Spidey 3 -- not as cohesive as the last two, but certainly a good movie. Perhaps a bit too much crying (everyone seems to burst into tears at some point) but the effects, characterisations, and action are still comic-movie leading.

Venom has always bugged me, though (heheh, small pun). What's with the big teeth?


----------

